# Herzlichen Glückwunsch veritas, Joe, gingele und jackjones



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2009)

frohes neues und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag den 
veritas, Joe, gingele und jackjones :sm20:

gruß Helmut


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Januar 2009)

hallo,
wünsch euch auch alles gute.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an euch vier. Macht weiter so. Und genießt den Festtag und Neujahr.


----------



## zotos (1 Januar 2009)

Es ist erstaunlich wie viele Leute am 01.01 Geburtstag haben. Ich vermute da eine statistische Abnormalität und würde mich über ein Referat vom Geisteswissenschaftler und Kollegen maxi zu diesem Thema sehr freuen.

Ich wünsche allen Geburtstagskindern des Forums alles Gute.


----------



## Gerhard K (1 Januar 2009)

auch von mir alles gute den neujahrskindern


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2009)

Euch allen Alles Gute und wie händelt man so einen Termin ???? Immer reinfeiern oder durchfeieren ?????.....



und weiterhin hätte ich gerne einen Wahrscheinlichkeitsmathematiker ... wie warscheinlich ist es das 2 Mitarbeiter (von 5 oder 6) am 1.1. Geburtstag haben ???????





 und uns allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr...


----------



## SBC-User (1 Januar 2009)

auch von mir an euch alles gute


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

und auch von mir den Neujahr-Grburtstagskindern alles Gute und :sm20:


----------



## MSB (1 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!  :sm20:


----------



## Full Flavor (1 Januar 2009)

Natürlich schließe ich mich hier an

Alles Gute den Geburtstagskindern und ein frohes neues für alle


----------



## HaDi (1 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche für die Geburtstagskinder, ich habe hier auch noch 2 in der Familie.
Zum Thema Wahrscheinlichkeit: Neujahrsgeburtstagskinder werden am Frühlingsanfang gezeugt (evtl. auch an Ostern).

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


Alles Gute wünscht Euch HaDi


----------



## Junior (1 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir "ALLES GUTE" zum neuen Lebensjahr

http://www.bosy-online.de/Spass_darf_sein/Steuererstattung_2007.pps


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Januar 2009)

Na dann auch von mir alles alles Gute.

Ist doch positiv, wenn das neue Jahr gleich mit Geburtstagsgeschenken anfängt. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Kai (1 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MW (1 Januar 2009)

Den vier Geburtstagskindern wünsch ich auch alles gute !


----------



## crash (1 Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die Geburtstagskinder.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Januar 2009)

Von mir auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag. :sm24:

Und natürlich Gutes Neues noch an alle.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mst (1 Januar 2009)

Schließe mich den Glückwünschen natürlich an!!
:sm20:


----------



## Joe (2 Januar 2009)

Danke an alle.
Mir hats gestern leider nicht mehr gereicht ins Internet zu schauen, da ich mit meinen velen Gästen überfordert war.
Die sind normalereise am 01.01 sehr bescheiden was den Alkohol angeht, da ja am Vortag keiner den Kragen voll bekommen konnte, aber gestern wollten doch alle länger bleiben. :-D

Auch euch noch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## gingele (2 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und Euch allen noch ein Gutes neues erfolgreiches Jahr 2009.

An die Mitgeburtstagskinder veritas, jackjones und natürlich dem Joe (wir hatten zwar schon die Ehre) alles Gute nachträglich.

gruß Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

den _vier_ ersten Geburtstagskindern des neuen Jahres veritas, 
Joe, gingele und jackjones auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch
zum Geburtstag und allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den drei ersten Geburtstagskindern des neuen Jahres veritas,
> Joe, gingele und jackjones auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch
> zum Geburtstag und allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


 
...hallo Gerhard, war wohl eine toller Jahreswechsel, die drei sind vier...

gruß helmut


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den drei ersten Geburtstagskindern des neuen Jahres veritas,
> Joe, gingele und jackjones auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch
> zum Geburtstag und allen ein gutes neues Jahr.



Ohh, der war wirklich Klasse :sm24:*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...hallo Gerhard, war wohl eine toller Jahreswechsel, die drei sind vier...



Vier? Und hinter dem Komma? 

PS: Ihr seid ja ganz schön kleinlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

...ja so sind wir...


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2009)

von mir natürlich auch, noch alles gute...
hbae den treade gestern irgendwie nicht bemekrt... :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> hbae den treade gestern irgendwie nicht bemekrt... :-D


warst wohl bei Joe und gingele auf der "krassen" Party


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2009)

ne, ich habe nämlich zu denen gehört die den kragen wirklich nicht voll bekommen konnten. meine sylvesterparty gibt am 1.1 bis um 1400 oder 1500.... danach war ich müde...


----------

